

OfficeMax, Office Depot mull merger: WSJ - SlipperySlope
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/officemax-office-depot-mull-merger-wsj-2013-02-18

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Competition from online retailers among factors driving deal talks"

Yet another example of how software is eating the world.

